# Fx 8320 or i5 3570 for my psu?



## anasahmad17 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello guys,

I am upgrading my system which is a 2006 build.

Present specs:

Core 2 Duo @2.2ghz

Ram 2gb DDR2 @667mhz

Mobo: Gigabyte GA775 945GM S2

PSU: Generic 300 Watts

No Gpu using integrated one.

What i plan:

I already have got a Corsair CX430V2UK psu   Xfx 6750 graphics card and 1tb WD Green HDD   160gb WD HDD   Corsair Vengenace 8gb @1600mhz.

Now i am confused between what processor i should go for and if my psu can handle it.

Requirements:

Watching Movies

Gaming (i want to play latest games at respectable fps around 40)

Video Encoding (amateur)

No SLI or Crossfire

No overclocking

I have a monitor with native res 1400x900 which i wont upgrade for 2 years or more.

So..Which processor should i go for?

AMD one is cheaper even on then i5.. and got more punch but idk if my psu can handle it.

But the mobo choice for i5 is good and i found this Link:Online Shopping India - Buy Books, Mobiles, Digital Cameras, Laptops, Watches, Clothing & Other Products at Flipkart.com [...] rom-searchfor under 100$ with USb 3.0 Sata 3 and 32gb ram support.

I need advice on a good mobo for AMD (if suggested) under 100$.

So what you guys think?

PS: I can disable some cores on AMD to save power as i read its giving a better perffomance on single thread after a light OC, until i can get a better psu cuz cor me its a bigger upgrade from core 2 duo even after all pruning.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 5, 2012)

^^ For your psu, i5 3570k is better suited because it consumes almost half the power than a 8320 at load.

Since your are not planning to overclock, go for a i5 3570 non-k processor and pair it with a h77 motherboard.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 5, 2012)

@op,
if you are planning for your psu upgrade in near future then go for AMD 8320 if you are not then as vickybat said go for i5 because it consumes lot less power.mobo you can easily find a AMD chipset mobo with lots of features at lesser price.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2012)

@ Op  - and what's the rating of the +12v rail of your generic 300W PSu - seriously, first get a proper PSU first - only then think about upgrading anything.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 6, 2012)

^^ He has a corsair cx430v2. That's good enough for an upgrade right?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 6, 2012)

i guess he can go ahead with 8350 because CX 430 v2 should be able to handle that and also the gfx card is 6750 which doesn't consume much of power.if he wants he can even spend that left 4k on a good corsair or seasonic 500w power suuply.as having a good 500w power supply will always come handy.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 6, 2012)

either AMD or intel core i5 no problems ur PSU can handle both as u wont OC .......for upgrades ur PSU is good enough !!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2012)

No sense in getting a 3570k with a cx430v2 as you won't be able to over clock.
Get a non K i5.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 6, 2012)

^^ There will be problem if he gets 8320 and overclocks because power consumption becomes high.
No such problems with 3570k because when even overclocked, power consumption does not go higher like 8320. 
Its much less and cx430v2 can handle overclocks around 4.2ghz.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 6, 2012)

He is not goint to overclock, so no point of discussing what happen when he will overclock. Get any of those, if you're not planning to overclock.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 6, 2012)

if he is not overclocking then why 8320 or 3570k when there is 8350 in between?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Dec 6, 2012)

OP Should settle for I5 3570 and a Good H77 board. That will do it.


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ He has a corsair cx430v2. That's good enough for an upgrade right?



Overlooked that part . Thanks for pointing it out.



sukesh1090 said:


> if he is not overclocking then why 8320 or 3570k when there is 8350 in between?



I think you confused FX 8320 with FX 8350  anyway, where FX 8320 is available in here ??


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 7, 2012)

^^
nope bro i am not confused.my point was if he can spend for a 3570k then why can't he buy 8350?
so 8350 without oc and 6750 shouldn't be a problem for a 430W psu.it may look tiny infront of those 1000W psus but still it is 430W!!!!
and also as i told before if op wants he can spend that rest of the money in buying a good 500 or 600W psu.


----------

